# Have you ever been to a wedding?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

i have


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Going to a wedding is very uncomfortable, but my mother forced me to. Because my mother said she's not cooking any dinner for me. I was a teenager at the time. 

All I did is made fun of the bride and groom in my mind throughout the wedding. My family at the wedding just bored one another into short conversations to skip time. My family reminded me of the automatons from the Epcot Spaceship Earth.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

I've been to a few, including elaborate traditional weddings to a simple courthouse wedding.

It's a solid experience! Like a party paid for by the marrying couple.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes, but usually I'm in the wedding party. I've only been to a few as a guest.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I've been to several. I was married once (didn't last long) and was the best man at my friend's wedding (or so people tell me; I have complete amnesia for that). Also my sister's, my cousin's, my friend's, and at least two of my ex-gf's friends' weddings. At one of them, I had to dance with the pastor's wife. (A completely surreal experience.)

Weddings are an absolute nightmare and I dreaded (and hated) every one of those. (Including my own.)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Too many to count.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I've been to three. We're usually the only ones not invited to ones our family have, which is weird.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Yea, I've been to 3 of them. My sister's wedding and two of my first cousins' weddings. I dont like going to them. I shouldn't have to go to any more weddings, though.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Pretty sure I've only been to a couple - including my own of course. Mine was one of the most stressful experiences of my life and I would never do it again. Thank God I'm too old anyway. Everyone staring at you, having to give a speech because I didn't realise my best friend was supposed to do it, then arguing with my wife about some nonsense in the car driving away. Wonderful.

I went to one with my wife a long time ago - one of her friends. That wasn't anywhere near as bad.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Yeah when I was 12 and it was lame.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Maybe about a dozen. My brother, sister, few of my cousins and friends. One of my remaining close friend is having one in a few months. But due to the pandemic, she's gonna be keeping it ultra small. At this point in my life, I will dread and be embarrassed to attend any more weddings I am invited to going forward. But in reality, I don't see myself being invited to any more weddings from here on out. A few of my other friends and cousins are also likely on the brink of being wedded, but doubtful I will be invited since I have long lost touch with them.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Two, a cousin's and my sister's. I didn't have a speaking role so it wasn't bad, just stayed with immediate family.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've never been to one.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

3, cousins, they didn't get married to each other though, to separate people.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I've been to a few. Not a fan of them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I hate the church bit, you usually can't do that bit drunk :afr


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

fear24itself said:


> Why did you not go to your brothers wedding? I think u wrote somewhere that your brother is married.


They didn't have a wedding. They had a civil ceremony.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I Was Best Man at my brothers. Second wedding I ever been too, and first being part of. The first was at someones house when I was a little kid. Been to one reception that was held at their house. They had a garden wedding. The lady had a green thumb and had an elaborate backyard garden.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

fear24itself said:


> Did you go to that ceremony?


No. My brother had told my father that he was thinking about not getting married and then a few days later we found out that they got married.


----------



## Alleviate Suffering (Jan 28, 2014)

I have been to fourteen. Fifteen if you count the couple who had Indian family so had their actual wedding in India, but lived in England so had another big party in England that I attended. To be fair it was more impressive then many actual weddings I have been to so I guess Indians really know how to celebrate a marriage. At any rate it was the only ceremony where I was taught how to belly dance. 

The worst wedding I went to was when I was a child. I didn't know the couple at all, it was the son of friends of my parents and the bride turned up to the church over an hour late. These were the pre smartphones days and I was bored out of my mind. 

When it is a close friend or friends getting married I really enjoy the ceremony and seeing someone I care about looking so happy. The reception is always a drag though. Hours of socialising through awkward dancing and even more awkward small talk. I can't do small talk and don't understand people who can. What kind of dark wizardry do you have to study before you can become adept at engaging someone you just met in witty conversation? It's a mystery. My favourite reception had an Alpaca that you could meet and take photos with. I approved of that one. Alpacas are cute and no small talk is required when you meet an Alpaca.


----------



## Alleviate Suffering (Jan 28, 2014)

harrison said:


> Pretty sure I've only been to a couple - including my own of course. Mine was one of the most stressful experiences of my life and I would never do it again. Thank God I'm too old anyway. Everyone staring at you, having to give a speech because I didn't realise my best friend was supposed to do it, then arguing with my wife about some nonsense in the car driving away. Wonderful.
> 
> I went to one with my wife a long time ago - one of her friends. That wasn't anywhere near as bad.


 On the plus side Harrison I don't think you are expected to do it again. Unless you separate from your wife and fall in love with somebody else of course.

I sympathise with your experience though. As a SA sufferer and somebody who can't even organise my own breakfast never mind a wedding then a big, traditional wedding sounds like Hell. My preference for a wedding ceremony would be to have it on a beach somewhere warm and to only have small number of honoured guests. Not that anyone is showing any interest in marrying me so I probably don't need to think about it haha.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Alleviate Suffering said:


> On the plus side Harrison I don't think you are expected to do it again. Unless you separate from your wife and fall in love with somebody else of course.
> 
> I sympathise with your experience though. As a SA sufferer and somebody who can't even organise my own breakfast never mind a wedding then a big, traditional wedding sounds like Hell. *My preference for a wedding ceremony would be to have it on a beach somewhere warm and to only have small number of honoured guests. * Not that anyone is showing any interest in marrying me so I probably don't need to think about it haha.


Yeah well I wish you were around back when I was getting married - that's exactly the sort of thing I would have liked.  Actually even just in a garden would have been alright - with a few people.

Not something a lot of people will think is acceptable though unfortunately. My wife (who I _am_ actually separated from btw) - is from an Italian background. By Italian standards our wedding was tiny. Still big enough to scare the hell out of me though. (that doesn't take much though mind you)


----------



## sparklingstars (Jan 20, 2019)

I've been to around a dozen or so weddings. And I've been a bridesmaid twice. Very stressful and expensive!


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes, I didn't go to my first one till late high school

Grandma remarried
Cousin
Sister

As someone who's always wanted gf, I was always concerned going in I'd let my frustration get the better of me, but for the 3 weddings I've been to, I've really enjoyed myself & have been really happy


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes and I have 2 to go to next year. One I'll be the "groomswoman" for and the other the "maid of honor" haha scary.


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, when I was a child. I was the flower girl. I was too socially anxious to toss out the flowers though. My SA only increased each time a relative asked why I didn't


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Nope. My mom secretly had a civil ceremony with my now dead stepdad not long before he killed himself. She didn't even tell me they got married until about 2 weeks after the fact. I was pissed and we got into a big fight about that.


----------



## abhinav21 (Jan 19, 2010)

A few...not a fan and usually avoid...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I think I may have gone to one as a child that I've pretty much forgotten, also went to one 9 years ago for a friend. 

One of my cousins got married a couple of years ago we were close as children but I haven't talked to her for over a decade I think (edit: actually I probably talked to her in 2016 at a funeral.) I think they got married abroad too. 

Another cousin who I was never close with and only hung out with a few times when younger was supposed to get married this year but that didn't happen because of covid and then also around that time her dad died so this year must have really sucked for her. My mum was invited, not sure if I was or my brother, but I wouldn't have gone anyway because seeing extended family is really awkward.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Probably around 30. They're always bittersweet as all big parties are. I love being surrounded by people--the electricity, the potential to make a connection, have fun--but I tend not to be able to escape my shell so they can be devastating in that sense. Double edged sword.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Just 2- My uncle's second marriage 11 years ago which was abroad, then my parents' in 2013 (they had a very long engagement). It got a lot better after the ceremony, maybe thanks to the alcohol, but I found being the only bridesmaid pretty stressful.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

lol...I think I spoke too soon. Looks like I might be getting invited to a wedding outside of my family. 😒 Oh the irony.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Oddly, I've only been to one wedding in my entire life--a wedding for my estranged uncle when I was age 10 or 11. The marriage only lasted for 2 years.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes. The last one I went to, I was the only one out of the whole audience who actually got it on video. Which after it was over, I put the tape on a shelf and forgot about it for years and then eventually remembered it and gave a copy to the married couple. They had forgotten that I even recorded it and were apparently thrilled with having it so many years later. Luckily, I used a tripod and recorded it on MiniDV, which was relatively new format at the time. Otherwise it would have been a much shakier and lower quality VHS or 8mm recording. 

Generally, I have no interest in attending weddings. That's the only one I'm glad I didn't skip.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Yes, weddings of relatives. Never been invited to a wedding of someone outside my immediate family


----------



## Loserunwanted (Oct 25, 2020)

There weddings. Relatives. Many years ago


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

Reecedouglas1 said:


> i have


it's been quite a few years. many years before the pandemic. weddings are supposed to be these big deal events for meeting singles, potential hookups, etc. I've never had luck in that department.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Generally, I have no interest in attending weddings. That's the only one I'm glad I didn't skip.


 I have to kind of admit that the idea of giving yourself entirely to someone special is more appealing to me than it used to be but I took entirely the wrong turn at every fork in the road and it's too late now.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

wish I could go to a wedding and meet a cute female guest who wants to date.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

One or two


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah, a fair amount. I still have nightmarish flashbacks from time to time about my best friend's one, when i had to do a best mans speech.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Many


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

To the actual wedding ceremony, no, never. To the reception afterward, yes. But I've only been to Mormon weddings, which are weird because only adults deemed "worthy" can attend the ceremony itself in their temples, and even then it's usually only very close family like parents and sometimes siblings.

I always hated any kind of wedding events though. I always feel bad for the people getting married, like they're throwing their freedom away... Plus weddings are like entirely social events which are unbearably boring to me personally. I usually find a quiet corner and sit by myself, enjoying whatever food I can.


----------



## OafFish (9 mo ago)

I've been to a few, weddings aren't much fun generally


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

One.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I have never been to a wedding. One cannot attend such gatherings if they know no one.


----------



## OafFish (9 mo ago)

It's better than being dragged to a wedding where you don't know anyone


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Probably about a dozen. Most of them are relatives. Only one of them was from a friend. I probably would've went to a lot more if I didn't lose touch with most of my friends. But this is probably a silver lining, since I don't see myself having a good time in them anyways. I would have felt embarrassingly out of place in them.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I went to one yesterday. Fun, but nerve-wracking. People complimented my dress which was nice, also comments on my weight which was annoying and not that nice (from relatives. Ugh)


----------

